# Source check xeriumlab



## destro232 (Apr 22, 2018)

Anyone tried sustanon 350 from xerium labs? Got some mixed reviews


----------



## mugzy (Apr 22, 2018)

Xerium labs... there are so many labs it appears they have run out of creative names. I’m sorry I have never heard of this one.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 22, 2018)

Another underground lab obviously. Never heard of em either


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2018)

Never heard of the lab. My neighbor claims he is from that planet though


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hope Elon Musk makes a rocket that can take me to Xerium, hear its a party planet


----------



## Viduus (Apr 23, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Hope Elon Musk makes a rocket that can take me to Xerium, hear its a party planet



I used to roller skate at that disco-tech!


----------



## Mr P (Apr 24, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Hope Elon Musk makes a rocket that can take me to Xerium, hear its a party planet



a one way ticket only for you & your dancers in your avi.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 24, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I used to roller skate at that disco-tech!


disco-tech ?? that was my time back in the early 80's, now it's clubbing and dances I don't know,  shit life is fast.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2018)

I used to roller skate in the 80s lol..Roller rinks were a great place ..back when kids had balls


----------



## destro232 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hahahah you guys are crazy &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 24, 2018)

Never heard of them


----------

